# Wood Handlebars



## Tall (Jun 10, 2021)

Can anyone tell me anything about these bars?  Opinion on value?  Thank you!


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 10, 2021)

Your best bet is to search the sold listings.


----------



## catfish (Jun 10, 2021)

Very cool!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 10, 2021)

Would love to have these!!!!!


----------



## cr250mark (Jun 10, 2021)

Tall said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about these bars?  Opinion on value?  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 1427834
> 
> ...



Very nice racer profile 
Excellent ‘
Mark


----------



## Dweber (Jun 10, 2021)

Great Bars! Have a set on my Racycle.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 11, 2021)

bentwoody66 said:


> Would love to have these!!!!!



Wouldn't we all!!!!!


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 11, 2021)

Yea put me on the list lol wow those are sick


----------



## Craig Allen (Jun 12, 2021)

I have wooden handlebars. Can anyone i.d. them? (wink-wink)


----------



## Schwinny (Jun 12, 2021)

Craig Allen said:


> View attachment 1428565
> 
> I have wooden handlebars. Can anyone i.d. them? (wink-wink)



Aren't those off a Dowsing bike from Waterford?....


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 12, 2021)

250.00 plus shipping,  is my offer


----------



## Tall (Jun 12, 2021)

thanks for the offer but they are not for sale.  I wanted to share with the community.  But, I have had several offers


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 13, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> 250.00 plus shipping,  is my offer



I thought he was offering $250 for @Craig Allen's version.


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 15, 2021)

Glad to be a joke for everyone


----------



## Tall (Jun 15, 2021)

No joke.  You made an offer and I responded in kind (even though, for the record, I never solicited any offers)  I think comment by @dnc1 was lighthearted and not meant to offend, imho.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 15, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> Glad to be a joke for everyone






Tall said:


> No joke.  You made an offer and I responded in kind (even though, for the record, I never solicited any offers)  I think comment by @dnc1 was lighthearted and not meant to offend, imho.



Sincerest apologies @bikebozo, no offense meant or intended.

As @Tall said it was merely a lighthearted attempt at humour, which I realise may not have come across as such from across the pond.

Best regards, 
Darren.


----------



## locomotion (Jun 20, 2021)

@Tall I still need those bars
What would you like as a trade?


----------

